# Good first time laptop? what do you guys think?



## npark2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am looking for a laptop I can use for school and home. What I plan to do with it is mainly school stuff like homework,online browsing, watching movies, youtube, etc. And some gaming, I was wondering if the Toshiba Satellite L645D-S4033 would be able to handle games such as gta IV and uhm maybe some other modern games perhaps starcraft 2 or sims 3? somewhere around there. The specs are on the following: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toshiba Satellite Laptop / AMD Turion II Processor / 14" Display / 4GB Memory / 250GB Hard Drive

6-cell lithium-ion battery

AC adapter

Software: Microsoft Works 9; Adobe Acrobat Reader and more

Owner's manual

Product Features

VISION Premium Technology by AMD

For every detail to jump right off the screen when you're viewing high-definition movies and videos, playing games, converting 
MP3 tracks or video chatting online.

AMD Turion II dual-core processor P520*

Features a 2MB L2 cache and 2.3GHz processor speed.

4GB DDR3 memory

For multitasking power, expandable to 8GB.

Multiformat DVD±RW/CD-RW drive with double-layer support

Records up to 8.5GB of data or 4 hours of video using compatible DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL media; also supports DVD-RAM 
and Labelflash direct-disc labels using compatible media.

14" TFT-LED high-definition widescreen display

With TruBrite technology and 1366 x 768 resolution showcases movies and games in stunning clarity. Also features a 16:9 
aspect ratio and native support for 720p content.

250GB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)

Offers spacious storage and fast read/write times.

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 graphics

Feature 256-1917MB dynamically allocated shared graphics memory for lush images.

Built-in webcam with microphone

Makes it easy to video chat with family and friends.

Multiformat media reader

Supports Secure Digital, Secure Digital High Capacity, miniSD, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO and MultiMediaCard 
formats.

2 high-speed USB 2.0 ports

For fast digital video, audio and data transfer. One eSATA/USB combo port.

Built-in wireless LAN (802.11b/g/n)

Connect to the Internet without wires.

Built-in 10/100 Ethernet LAN with RJ-45 connector

For quick and easy wired Web connection.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lievie (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, haha, I dot't think I would like to be a fan of Toshiba all the time. No way forever.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

I don't game so I can't comment on that, but this should handle your other needs. You don't mention price so I can't comment on whether or not it's a good buy. And Toshiba's a decent brand but, like most OEMs quality varies between lines. My experience with them has mostly been with their business line and that's been good. I assume their consumer line (Satellite) will also be good but can't guarantee that of course.


----------



## Softsquatch (Nov 11, 2010)

Often times the business laptop costs just a little bit more and offers more protection, even if the hardware is close to the same. So keep in mind the warranty. You don't want to buy a basic computer with a 2 year warranty that on day 2 year 2 crashes and burns when for 100$ more you could have the business computer with it's snazzy warranty attached (in home service, free shipping, extended warranty, discount on additional parts, etc)


----------



## Frenz (May 15, 2008)

I have found with laptops is that physical component wise most laptops use the same hardware from the manufacturer and just put another badge/case on it.

Personally i am a Dell or HP laptop fan myself, dell has great support (Not that i have needed). Jump on their websites and do a quick comparison.

Take into account things like what screen size you would like, after all that is one thing you cant change once you have bought it!


----------



## darkfiber (Dec 2, 2010)

Before you go buying a Toshiba it always pays to shop around; Here's a Ferrari Acer One with similar specs to the machine you quoted. http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-4552.aspx An I have to agree with Frenz as Dell & MSI make some lovely very slim note-books. http://www.msimobile.com/level2_productlist.aspx?id=4 http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-laptops

Bear in mind however that if you go for super slim, you have to purchase a external DVD+CD/RW separately to load games.

If your looking for a very serious gaming machine, then the cost starts to reach astronomical proportions:

http://www.msimobile.com/level2_productlist.aspx?id=6

http://www.alienware.com/Landings/laptops.aspx

An in a lot of instances it's nice to have that kind of gaming machine, but not practical due to the cost.

I've got one of dells Net-books and it plays video games with no probs.


----------

